# medium and yeist stuff !



## *RYAN* (Aug 31, 2005)

so in the medium for fruit fly a fruit fly culture is there somthing alternative I could use instead of yeist ? thank you !


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 1, 2005)

Not really, the fruit flys themselves feed on the natural yeast on decaying fruit, that's why we sprinkle a little on the top to feed them. The maggots do not touch the yeast, just the fruit.

Dave


----------



## Ian (Sep 1, 2005)

I have to say, I have never used yeast myself. I have either used just banana a bit of mashed potato or a ready made medium (which may contain yeast).

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Leah (Sep 1, 2005)

> I have to say, I have never used yeast myself. I have either used just banana a bit of mashed potato or a ready made medium (which may contain yeast).Cheers,
> 
> Ian


Decaying fruit (banana) contains yeast, potatos contain yeast, as does commercially made mediums.. LOL.


----------



## Ian (Sep 1, 2005)

lol, okay, I use yeast then :wink:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 27, 2005)

hi, i know somewone that's giviong away Sourdough Starters, im wondering if these are good to use for the yeast in a culture? i think they're quite acidic or something, does that stop mould growing so fast does anyone know? i thought maybe i could get this and sprinkle some on top as said earlier, but i'm not sure this is even needed if all that is needed is one bit of fruit. basically i'm after saving money and yet getting loads of fruit flies from a culture that lasts a while, does anyone have any tips??

p.s. if anyone wants some sourdough starters i could probably sort you out too


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeast is really inexpensive at the supermarket. You can use white vinegar to keep it from molding.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 27, 2005)

cool , i guess yuv gotta be sparing with the vinegar though, so all the maggots and flies dont choke. how much vinegar do ya need to use to stop it molding but to not harm the flies?


----------

